# Hello I'm new here



## 505722 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello cruisers. I have been sailing on & off for about 2 years straight, & am currently living in Woodside CA. I am looking for rental (liveaboard) options in the San Francisco Area. Does anyone have any ideas or insight on the best places to find a berth rental? 

I have had some extensive sailing: 
~1100 NM Bermuda to Guadeloupe Dec 2017, then lived in Guadeloupe for 3 months
~1500 NM from Nova Scotia Canada to St. Augustine, FL -Nov 2017, paid delivery
~1800 NM from St. John (Caribbean) to Camden, Maine. - July 2017 for my bday
~coastal sailing trip: Long Island NY to Bar Harbor Maine- approx 550 NM Sept 2016

I really prefer to live on the water, & want to be closer to the city than Woodside, despite how beautiful it is out here. All of my work is done remotely online, so living on a sailboat is perfect for me. I also have an avid yoga/meditation practice.

Please let me know your thoughts & feel free to connect/network with me on here as well!

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## floridadiveguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi, Saw your new here too and looked at profile to compare to what I just posted...
I love your experiences. I am traying to do the same also.
If you have any tips for networking or how to find people looking for free labor, lol.
Or any ideas that you think would help me, it would be much appreciated.

I know how to find jobs offshore in the Oil Patch, but this is different.

Thanks in advance, and good luck to you in your search...

John


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome.
I wish you luck, but I don't believe I've ever heard of anyone renting out a sailboat as a full-time abode, anywhere. I believe houseboats in the bay area are considered premium property, but you might be able to rent a room on one in Sausalito, and then being in the community, getting something better, in time.
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I dont know why marinas are not leasing out boats as homes in areas like this.
Maybe im not seeing the downside....


----------



## 505722 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you John. Lets keep in touch


----------



## Johnneilson (Jun 26, 2018)

Welcome, abroad buddy.


----------



## MarkLarson (Jun 28, 2018)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Amy... welcome aboard. You'll find some old salts with a barrel full of wisdom and and twice as many full of opinion salad. You only get to go around once so you might as well open your eyes to the magnificence that a life on the water offers. Let your spirit guide you always informed by knowledge. You are one of my heroes out there. As always one hand for the ship and one for your dream. Never let go!


----------

